# My First Garden Railroad



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

HI there, 

I joined a few months back as I finally decided to build a small garden railroad in on the side of our house. I'm an N scale modeler but just never seem to find the time to get back in the trainroom. In the meantime, I have envisioned an outdoor garden line for years so figured what the heck. Without a budget, though, I decided to dismantle my N layout and sell some stuff on eBay and other means to pay for the G scale supplies. 

I used eBay pretty much exclusively to acquire new and used track and equipment to get started. A few things that I knew I wanted:

1. A theme, however simple it might be.
2. An operating option - in other words, something simple that would give my trains a purpose.
3. Something attractive (not that the rest of the yard is, mind you).
4. Something inexpensive, as I have no money budgeted for this.

I ended up acquiring a Bachmann Coal Creek Lumber Company 2-4-2, matching caboose, and 4 Big Hauler log cars. I figured this was enough to get me started at least. I also bought a blend of new and used LBG, Aristo, and Piko 332 brass track, using 1 foot straights, 2' radius curves, and a couple of manual switches. Other than some new rail joiners, split jaw clamps, and one or two other small items, that's the only equipment I've acquired so far. 

For landscaping I used various large landscaping rocks as well as other large stones from around our yard, as well as a few aging landscape timbers, some small concrete blocks that were unused, and the plants that were already there. I also had an old pond that was originally used by our Muscovy ducks until they were eventually sold, at which time I planted a few things in it. It was already where it shows in the photos, as were virtually all of the plants/trees, making that part of the layout virtually free. 

I decided to build a simple "flattened peanut" shaped layout with the flat (straight) part being hidden behind some bushes to give my trains a sense of going somewhere. At one end of the line there is a turnout to a small spur to the Coal Creek Lumber Company loadout, while at the other end there is a set out track. Pretty simple. My operating plan is for the loco to pick up one or two empty log cars from the set out track, run clockwise around the layout (as many times as I want) until I stop at the spur. I'll set out the empties and pick up one or two loads and then shove my train back to the set out track. It's a pretty simple operating plan, but it gives a purpose for me when I run the trains if I need that. 

For the roadbed, I dug a small trench about 2"-4" deep, depending on location, laid down landscape fabric, and filled it with a paver base from Lowes. I tamped this well and then just sat the track on top of it. I have bought an initial 50# bag of chicken grit to use as ballast but I have yet to open it and start that process. For now, I just want to see how I like things how they are. Also, the track isn't overly secure in many spots since I just wanted to get it going and see how I liked the configuration. I'll ballast at some point in the near future. For power, I'm using a Tech 4 power pack, but I'm not sure if it has enough power as the train struggles up the grade pretty good, even on absolute full power. 

Finally, planted some Scotch Moss and Blue Star Creeper, just for a supplement to the other stuff out there. I also have a few solar powered landscape lights that I bought after Christmas a few years ago. They were red and white candy cane striped (ugh) but very cheap. I wrapped them in black tape and called it good.  Hey, it's a budget plan. Oh, and a little bark to clean it up and give it a finished look. It'll be funny to see how it looks a year from now when the reality of life in the Seattle area sinks in - we grow weeds like professionals at my house. Oh well....

Visit: My Garden Railroad Album

For pictures, as I'm not sure how to add any here yet. A few things I've learned in the short time I've been working on this:

1. Yes, 4' diameter curves are tight. They were great for the space, and I knew I'd be limited on what I could buy and use based on them, but I can see how perhaps 5' and maybe even some 8' could have worked. However, I don't feel wed to this track forever. This was more of a just-do-something experience, and I'm learning as I go. 

2. Yes, level is better. My layout is built on a slight slope from right to left (east to west). I have tried to mitigate it as much as possible by digging down on the right and building up a little on the left, but nonetheless there is a slope. By going clockwise for much of my running I keep the upgrade portion of my line on the straightaway, which I'm sure helps. The train then rolls downhill through the curves. Reversing backwards from the spur to the set-out track is largely downhill and on the straightaway. In a future layout I will either focus on it being as level as possible or using elevated sections to keep it so. 

3. Yes, cheap equipment operates cheaply. My caboose was the first piece of equipment that I ordered and I was looking forward to getting it because I had never even held a G scale freight car before - I literally was going into this with little more than online pictures as my guide. The caboose came and, as simple and cheap as it was (Bachmann), I loved it. That is, until I put it on the track. It won't even roll on a straight track without derailing. I have a video that I might link to that's about 15 seconds showing one of my first runs - the train goes about 6 feet and then the caboose just topples over. Pathetic. The rest of the equipment is better but still not the greatest. But it fit the budget, and if I ruin it in the process of learning then I'm not out a whole lot. 

4. While some things are relatively inexpensive, in the scheme of things it isn't a cheap way to go doing G scale outdoors. I used as much pre-existing stuff from my yard as I could but I've still spent around $500-$600 and don't have a whole heck of a lot to show for it.

5. Buying track sight-unseen has been a mixed experience. Some of the used track has been in great shape, while some of it has been very frustrating. Some has come with screws in the joiners that are virtually impossible to get out, some have rail joiners that are worthless, and some has been cut without them saying anything. The result is that I've bought more track than I needed in order to get enough "good" track to build what I have. Besides what is in the pictures I have perhaps 8-10 feet of straights and 12-15 pieces of 4' diameter curves that I may or may not be able to use. 

6. As someone who's used to working in N scale, I figured the larger scale would be easier and more tolerant. That hasn't been the case. The unevenness of the track has caused a number of derailments (and thus shorts when a switch is involved), and despite my hope to the contrary, things break easily or otherwise don't work as planned. One switch (used) doesn't really slide in one of the directions so has to be helped along. Not a huge deal as it's manual anyhow but still not convenient or enjoyable. The locomotive derailed (and shorted) one time for no reason. On closer inspection I found the front coupler had simply dissassembled itself along the right of way.....argh. The caboose falls over. The log cars derail on a curve sometimes when being pushed. And on and on. It's unfortunate that I drink so much coffee because that only makes it more irritating.  

There's a myriad of other things I've learned, and I've already got ideas about how and where I'll build my next backyard railroad (funds, time, talent, and skill permitting). For now, I'm still trying to figure things out. It's been fun, nonetheless, like it was when I first got some chickens and later got some ducks. It's fun for me to putter as long as I can keep it manageable. Hopefully this isn't too much of a burden. So far, so good. 

-Dave  










My Garden Railroad Album


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Dave, 
Welcome to G $cale. 
Hmmm none of my cars just fall over, then again I couldn't stand Bachmanns way low slung couplers and settled for Aristocraft. 
Check your wheels... gage Check to see minimum radius/diameter for your cars. 
Search for bachmann forums, therre are probably fixes for your problems 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## CLBee (Dec 11, 2009)

Very nice looking especially for being frugal.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Dave, 
One big thing with cars derailing is track that is off from level from side to side. Keep it level and any up or down grades need to be constant with slow changes not sudden ups and downs. I hope that's clear. I have found cars with wheels out of gauge, but most of the time I've found that the track work is the real problem.
Bob


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

Totalwrecker: I'm sure the gauge is likely the problem on that caboose. It might also have slightly warped wheels/axles. I haven't spent much time looking into it because I was more focused on trying to get the basic stuff completed. For the $15 I paid for it, I think I'll just rip the wheels off and make it a trackside office. I don't really need a caboose anyhow. 

Bob Pero/CLBee: Thank you for your comments. I know from when I had my chickens and then later my ducks that everything can look nice....at first. A little bad weather, some neglect, and that can and often does quickly change. That's why it's important to take pictures now. ha ha 

Bob in Kalamazoo: Thanks for the feedback. There are some side-to-side spots that I'm hoping to fix after I ballast the track. I know that there are a few "dips" that have caused trouble. 

Thanks again! It's been very enjoyable reading through the forum posts, and while I didn't heed all of the suggestions, the ones that I've followed have been very helpful. The others? Well, I know that I will lose motivation if things take too long or cost too much, so next year that will give me something to focus on. 

-Dave


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

Oh, this is the link to that very short video of the caboose sort of falling over. The track was probably part of the problem as it was before things were more or less done. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUrUEnwpPa4&list=UUD2tKNJVYpSGHUHZQx6IlDQ&index=1&feature=plcp 

Cracks me up every time I watch it. 

-Dave


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Very well done! Looks like a lot of fun in a small space, and a nice blend of visible/invisible for spectators. 

As to the size, we have mostly 8 foot curves on our layout, and still most stuff looks too big to me. I've gradually cut things down--pacific to atlantic, mikado to consolidation, and have gone from imagingin it as amainline to imagining it as a branchline. One of my all time favorite garden railroads is here: 

http://home.cogeco.ca/~daisybeach/ 

What method did you use to lay your track? The "ladder" method has worked very well for me.


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

Thanks lownote. I appreciate the complement. I will likely transition up to 8 or 10 food curves if I move onto a larger operation down the road. I agree that the tight curves really don't make the equipment look right. 

I did check out that link and ended up spending a good hour or so perusing it. Very cool layout, though it appears to be defunct now. When searching for equipment and a theme for my layout I was actually drawn to the Bachmann gas mecnanical 0-4-0. *This* video on YouTube shows one with an amazing sound decoder and it really brings it to life. My thought was that if I needed to go really small and tight, I should either go whimsical or go industrial. I ended up going industrial - sort of -with the logging stuff. The Daisy Beach stuff looks very interesting. I'll have to keep that in mind for a future upgrade.

My track is just laid on a bed of crushed paver base (crushed rock) that is in a shallow tranch. I might consider an elevated line (at least partially) if I expand to a new area of the yard later. 

Do you have any pics of your layout? I've enjoyed looking at what everyone has done, as we all have a different take on it based on space, budget, personal taste, operating interest, etc etc etc. Lots of fun!

-Dave


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

Never mind - I didn't see the URL at the bottom of your post. I just spent some time looking through your great site as well. Too bad it's 2:45am here now! I need to get to bed.  

I love the train shed/car barn. I was literally just thinking about something like this, though it's not in the budget right now. Great idea! 

-Dave


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank _you_ for the compliments. The train shed was the single best thing we ever added. It dramatically reduced wear and tear that came from moving things in and out, and it made it more pleasant to run--I just flip the switch, open the door and they roll on out. I love the look of standard gauge stuff, but I think more and more that an industrial line would have suited the space better.

Our track is laid using the "ladder" method. You can see a description here:

http://www.btcomm.com/trains/primer/roadbed/ladder1.htm

This version uses "trex" 2x4s ripped down, but there are a bunch of other ways to do it. I used PVC trim board from home depot. The ladder method has worked well for me. 

Adding metal wheels to the rolling stock will solve a lot of problems, but it's pricey.

Part of the fun is figuring out how to make it all wrk a little better.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a better account of the "ladder" method:

http://www.jbrr.com/html/building.html 

It's Bruce Chandler's RR. Check out his site for some truly outstanding work


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

I like the ladder method, and will likely use it in part or in full on my next iteration. 

Metal wheels would be nice. Three of my log flats have them while one has plastic (along with the caboose). I can certainly tell the difference. However, the price of four wheelsets would be more than the cars themselves so I'll probably have to look at those down the road too. 

I messed around with my caboose wheels and I can at least get the thing around the loop without derailing. They still don't roll well but that can be worked on. 

I do agree that getting it all to work and then trying new things will likely be a big part of the fun. Sometime I'm going to get a walkaround controller and at that point I'll be able to "operate" more easily than my current setup. 

-Dave


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

I started laying some chicken grit ballast today and I must say, I like the colors of it. Not sure if it fits in with a poor logging/mining line but hey - it looks nice. Still need to add more and clean it up, but at least the ball started rolling. 

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/...CN0954.jpg

More can be seen in my album - http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb121/auburnrails/Garden Railroad 2012/ 

-Dave (can't remember how to do a photo again!)


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

I also began constructing a branch to accommodate my about-to-arrive Bachmann Davenport and ore cars. It's roughly 12' long and is still a work in progress. 

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/...CN0955.jpg


http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/...CN0956.jpg


-Dave


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

I received my new Bachmann Prospector set over the weekend and finally had a chance to get it out and mess around with it outside. I really like the Davenport as well as the ore cars, as they are less overpowering on a small layout like mine and seem to operate well. The biggest issue I'm having is that the wheels seem to be slightly out of gauge, as they pick the frogs of my R1 switches in a nasty way and the unit will lose power and have to be nudged to the side ever so slightly to get moving again. 

Here's a link to a short video of it on my layout today. 

http://youtu.be/IlDpmGXLFZE 

-Dave


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By auburnrails on 22 Aug 2012 08:09 PM 
.... The biggest issue I'm having is that the wheels seem to be slightly out of gauge, as they pick the frogs of my R1 switches in a nasty way and the unit will lose power and have to be nudged to the side ever so slightly to get moving again. 

.....
-Dave 
Dave, what brand are the problem turnouts? Setting the gauge on the loco might not solve the problem. Bachmann locos and Aristo-Craft R-1 turnouts are notorious for not liking each other (The Mining Mogul will often actually pogo stick off the rails when it encounters one!) If they are Aristo, you can rework the frog if you're brave, put them in little used spots, or fob them off on the next guy (Who might be running an Aristo loco and have less trouble, though even those don't like them all that much, either).


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

The turnouts are LGB R1's. The unit does really hop on one of them. As I find time I'll play around with it more. The reason I was thinking it was gauge was also because the unit will seem to stall in a spot and just need to be pushed against the rail a pinch rather than rolled down the track a ways to get started. 

Also, from earlier in the thread, I couldn't remember how to post a pic, but I've put them into links below.

Pic 1 Laying chicken grit ballast - I like how it is looking.

Pic 2 Building a branch 

Pic 3 Building a branch

-Dave


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd also check the flange depth through the frog. It doesn't take very much lift on the wheel passing over the plastic frog to break the connection on the other wheel and stall a 4 pickup loco.


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

Thanks - I'll check that out as well. 

-Dave


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave I think you did good for your first try at G scale. I started out the same way. I spent a winter buying track etc..... with what little money I had. My first layout was small about 50ft and had 6.5 ft dia curves. I ran an engine i got from an LGB starter set and a bachmann big hauler for about a year. That first year was a great learning experience and things have just gotten better since then. Keep asking questions and post your issues here and there will always be someone to help. The biggest thing is, dont give up. You did the right thing by getting some track down so you can run. Its been almost five years since I first layed track. I went from 50ft of track to about 150ft of track with 2 loops. My first loop that was put down five years ago is still in operation. My layout is still considered small but I have a lot of fun maintaining the layout and running trains from track power, battery power and live steam. Im out running trains almost everyday.


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Enjoy your railroad !! 

Russ from California


----------

